# anyone keen for a yakfish on sunday 17 June 07?



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

its always more fun with more people! :wink:

Round Coffs to Macksville area? Let me know otherwise a solo mission is on the cards lol!


----------



## Sir Bob (Jan 29, 2007)

Sorry Kerrie, I'm looking at a Sat arvo this weekend. Have fun though
Catch Ya
Damien


----------

